# Arabic Lessons



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Does anybody know anywhere where my boyfriend and I can do Arabic lessons and roughly how much does it cost?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahhhh... lots of places for arabic lessons... but the best thing is to go to the expat clubs and ask around...


----------



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok thank you I will look into it this week.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I purchased myself a learning course off ebay for £3.99 it's a CDROM that has .mp3 on it, there are plenty there but I don't think you can purchase via Ebay in Egypt 

I am having 121 secret lessons every Sunday as well


----------



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> I purchased myself a learning course off ebay for £3.99 it's a CDROM that has .mp3 on it, there are plenty there but I don't think you can purchase via Ebay in Egypt
> 
> I am having 121 secret lessons every Sunday as well



Thanks Horus, I didn't even think of ebay, I am going back to the uk for christmas anyway so will look into. Where are you having your "secret" lessons?


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

best way to practice with people. start with simple stuff like numbers, money issues. then hire a one teacher but advise him that you want learn amneya (egyptian arabic). where are you leaving in cairo or alex ? If you are in alex I can help you.


----------



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

seawind77 said:


> best way to practice with people. start with simple stuff like numbers, money issues. then hire a one teacher but advise him that you want learn amneya (egyptian arabic). where are you leaving in cairo or alex ? If you are in alex I can help you.


Thanks for the offer but unfortuntely am in cairo
I know a 'few' phrases but clearly need to learn so much more as am struggling just asking for items at the supermarket! Thanks for the advice on which type of arabic to learn, i didn't realise there was so many


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

kellyarmo said:


> Thanks Horus, I didn't even think of ebay, I am going back to the uk for christmas anyway so will look into. Where are you having your "secret" lessons?


At the guys house and over the phone where my wife has no idea 

It's important you learn colloquial Egyptian arabic or people will start laughing at you when you speak as it is very formal


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

kellyarmo said:


> Thanks for the offer but unfortuntely am in cairo
> I know a 'few' phrases but clearly need to learn so much more as am struggling just asking for items at the supermarket! Thanks for the advice on which type of arabic to learn, i didn't realise there was so many


I studied at the International Language Institute in Cairo (both standard arabic and dialect) - it was quite good but not particularly cheap. Quite a few friends have recommended 4uarabic school downtown which is cheaper - you can take classes or private lessons


----------



## fekry (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, 

You can go to AUC "The American University in Cairo"

If you need any Information in Egypt or any advice, you are a lot welcome, and enjoy your live but you have to consider the different in culture.

I hope you a good life, and a good relationship with Egyptian nation.


----------

